# Pull Cord on Craftsman 32cc WeedWhacker



## laserteq (Apr 2, 2011)

No one seems to be answering the question on what can keep the Pull Cord from coming out. Your forum seems to be giving the best answers on 2 cycle motors. My weed whacker has served well for many years. Just moved to Florida and didn't realize the whacker was left outside in the rain for a couple months after moving here. I was going to take it apart and I saw the difficulties doing this. Your site had some of the best answers. Can anyone tell me why the cord would get so I can not pull it out anymore. If you can even let me know what I have to do to repair it. I appreciate you taking the time to help a stranger.

Thanks for help in advance.

Manny.
LaserTeQ


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello Manny,welcome.If the unit was left in the rain for a few months,it could be as simple as the recoil spring has rusted together.You may be able to squirt some WD-40 onto the spring through the housing and let it soak for a few hours before trying to pull start it.Worse case for this repair would be to disassemble it and lubricate the entire spring or possibly replace it.If you post the make and model of the unit,someone here may have a parts breakdown to aid in the repair.Hope this helps.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Corrosion can build up on the flywheel magnets. If the engine happened to stop with the magnets lined up with the laminations of the ignition module, they could be stuck, preventing the starter rope from pulling out. You could try turning the flywheel backwards with a screw driver a 1/4 turn or so. If it rotates back, then try pulling the starter rope and see if it will turn past the magnets.

Best of Luck...:thumbsup:


----------

